

Adobe Flash Player users hit by a zero-day flaw for the third time in two weeks - csstudentucr
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/Is-It-Time-to-Trash-Flash-81678.html

======
ainiriand
Please, someone kill this agonizing technology once and for all. It is part of
that web that we all hate.

